# Bob-N-Tash BFF



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Peek-A-Boo, I see you*

This is how we play "I can see you, but you can't see me."


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and love that first one. I am no help with captions I cant do my own. Your pups are gorgeous.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Surprise Attack*

I can see you have a lot to learn. You can't just attack. There are rules to the games.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are both gorgeous and even better together. I love Bobs expression in the first picture.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i loved the 3rd picture and the caption is great.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*And The Winner Is.....*

The rules for this game are simple. Anything goes and the last one standing in the pool is the winner.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> They are both gorgeous and even better together. I love Bobs expression in the first picture.


It's such a typical Bob expression. What I love are those back legs of his.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Great pics! I also love the expressions on Bob's face! He reminds me a lot of Jack!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

So much to love, but I adore the puppy fur!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Playing Nice*

Oh, you are so cute when you aren't attacking me.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I see you are referring to photos as the "first" or the "third".... trust me, by the time I'm done this will be very confusing.... it might be easier for me and everyone if you refer to the posting #... for instance this is posting # 12


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Now That's a Tasty Stick*

Everything is better when you can share it with a friend.

(Words that Natasha will live to regret.)


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Let The Games Begin*

First, let's pratice our "mean dog" faces. 
Next, when I do this you know that I'm just kidding around. 
And third, remember that old age and trickery will always overcome youth and ambition.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, your pups are gorgeous. The pictures are breathtaking and I love your captions. More pictures please!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*If You Keep Digging You Will End Up In China*

TASH : "What are you doing?"

_BOB: "DIGGING !"_

TASH: "This one is pretty deep. It's almost like a tunnel. Where does it go?"

_BOB: "TAIWAN !"_


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

More, more! These are wonderful!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*All That Digging Wore Me Out*

TASH: "Tie won what?"

_BOB: "IT"S A SECRET TUNNEL. I DON'T WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT. NOW WHAT SHOULD WE DO?"_

TASH: "Oh look, a big bird."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Practice Makes Perfect*

_Bob: "Let's roll in the wet grass and then practice what you taught me last week."_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Frisbee*

TASH: "Run Faster Bobbo. You can get the frisbee. Oh-oh.. it got away from you. Oops, you missed it again. Here it is. Oh, there it goes. Haha! Try again."


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

luvin your pics !!! and dont they look so good together


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Not Approved For Use By Puppies*

_BOB: "Look at what I found."_

TASH: "Give me that stick... its' too big for you. Puppys shouldn't have sticks. It's too dangerous. You could choke, or poke out my eye or something."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Son On The Beach*

_BOB: "I'm not scared. I really like the beach. Do you like the beach? This is a really neat place. What's this stuff called?"_

TASH: "SAND."

_BOB: "Wow, sand. I like sand. Do you like sand? I like how it feels between my toes. Do you like to roll in the sand? I think it would be fun to roll in the sand? Hey, you know what? I bet it would be fun to dig in the sand? Did you ever dig in the sand? Do you want to dig? I'm hungry. Are you hungry? How long can we stay? Do we come her often? I have to pee. Do you have to pee? This is a great place. I like how it smells. Do you like how it smells? And look at all that water. That's a lot of water. Where are we going now? Are you going into the water, Tash?"_

TASH: "In the water."
_._
_BOB: "In the water? Careful Tash, that looks very scary."_

TASH: "That's right Bob. Very dangerous, you better stay back"
(Thank goodness, finally a moment of peace and quiet!)


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Back At The Pond*

TASH: "Don't turn around, she's holding that thing in front of her face again."

_Bob: "How long are we supposed to stand here?"_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Mini-Me*

_BOB: "Hey look at me! I have a table too."_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Dog paddling*

TASH: "Stop whining, it's not that deep. Just keep moving your feet as fast as you can and you'll be fine."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Follow The Leader*

Is he still behind me?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Me And My Shadow*

No, I don't think he looks like me at all.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Warning -- Guard Dogs On Duty*

_BOB: "Watch it, if you come any closer I will beat you to death with my wagging tail then smother you with kisses. And after that my partner will get dog hair all over your clothes."_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Around The Water Cooler*

_BOB: "But the water in your bowl always tastes so much better."_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sharing*

What's mine is mine and what's your's is mine.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ) these are great!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Possession Is 9/10ths Of The Law*

TASH: "Give it up."

_BOB: "I don't want to."_

TASH: "But it's mine."

_BOB: "But I want it."_


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

> _BOB: "I'm not scared. I really like the beach. Do you like the beach? This is a really neat place. What's this stuff called?"_
> 
> TASH: "SAND."
> 
> ...


do you know my son? Because you just described him .It's funny.
Love all your pictures.Wonderful couple of dogs.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Mine*

_BOB: "Mine!"_

TASH: "No. That is definitely mine."


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great Morning Read! Just add coffee. 



I remembered Bob from my short stint at another forum. He was climbing on someone in a wetsuit, scared of the water. Too cute! I'm glad you're back more often now and posting these much needed pics. Love your 2!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i am laughing so hard.It's my household with mine 7 and 12 years old kids conversations.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

That was so much fun to read! Now I definately want 2! They are gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Life By The Pond*

_BOB: "Theres's something in the water."_

TASH: "It's your reflection."

_BOB: "Mine?"_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Back At It Again*

_BOB: "Mine"_

Tasha: Sigh, "Fine."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Scientific Experiments*

_BOB: "Watch... Everytime I push it under and it reappears. I've been doing this all morning."_

TASH: "So?"


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Naptime*

TASH: *Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*

_BOB: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ready And Willing To Go*

TASH: "There he goes."

BOB: "Tell me again, what do we do?"

TASH: "We are the Diver Dogs."

_BOB: "What do we do?"_

TASH "We sit in the truck and wait."

_BOB: "Do we guard the truck?"_

TASH: "Nah, usually we just sleep until he gets back."

_BOB: "Can we bark at stuff?"_

TASH: "Not if you want to go to the dogpark."

BOB: "I'm not tired. Do you think he'll mind if I pull the fluff out of the sheepskin seatcovers again?"


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a great morning picture journey....and I couldn't caption any of them better than you.....you _know_ what your pups are thinking!

Keep going, I'm addicted


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Waiting To See What's Next*

_BOB: "Did you you hear that Tash? Were addictive." _


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

"Hello, my name is MO and it's been 12 seconds since my last Bob'n'Tash fix.
And noooooo....I don't want to be cured"


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> This is how we play "I can see you, but you can't see me."


How about "This crate is a little breezy, ma!"


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Addictive is right. Made my morning. They are beautiful and so full of life. Your captions are right on!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*My Special Someone*

BOB: "Is it better to love or to be loved?"

TASH: "A mother's work is never done."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Froggy*

BOB: "Ahhhhhhhhhhh. That feels really good."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> How about "This crate is a little breezy, ma!"


 
Nice... That's a Florida crate... also known as a dogport. :wave:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

OK, Christine, for after your 'brunch'...Post #49 made me think of 2 lines regarding 'sons'...would you be able to find pics for these captions?

1- "Mothers of little boys work from son up to son down"

AND 

2- "Boy" - _noun_, a noise with dirt on it.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*The Golden Rule*

TASH: "Do you know the Golden Rule?"

_BOB: "Is it, here you take this, I'll go get the other one?"_

TASH: "Nope, it's better then that. Here it is. She who has the gold, rules." 

_BOB: "Hey! Come back with that stick."_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Two Tales*

TASH: "Did you see that? Did you catch it? Did you see where it went?" 

_BOB: "Chase it? I was hiding from it!"_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Homeland Security Team*

"_You check the water, I'll check the grass."_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

TASH: "Are you standing on the bottom?"

_BOB: "Just give me the dummy."_


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Post #56

I said GIVE me the dummy, not 'BE a dummy!'


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Road Trip*

"We'll wait here. Bring back something for us to eat."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*He's Touching Me*

TASH: "He's touching me again."

BOB: "Am not."

TASH: "He is too."

BOB: "Well, there's not enough room."

TASH: "Get off me." 

BOB: "I am so tired."


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

hehehe I keep refreshing in the hopes for more of Bob and Tash adventures. I really love 'em all!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Back To The Dog Friendly Beach*

Are you coming? We're waiting for you? Can't you move any faster? Hurry we have things to do.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*The Ocean*

_BOB: "What are you saying? I was never afraid of the ocean."_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Deja Vu*

_BOB: "Wow, sand. I like sand. I love how it feels between my toes. Do you like sand? Hey, let's roll in the sand some more. Rolling in the sand would be fun. Do you like to roll in the sand? Can we dig? That would be a lot of fun. We could did a really big hole and then lie in it. Do you want to dig? Hey, you know what? I'm hungry. Are you hungry? How long can we stay? I have to pee. Do you have to pee? This is a great place. I like how it smells. Do you like how it smells? Do you want to play in the water some more? Where are we going now Tash? What do you want to do next? Hey, there are some people lying on blankets. They look really hot. Let's go stand by them and shake."_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Dinner Time*

I don't know why they didn't just order some pizza. I was in the mood for pizza.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

LOOOVE the pictures and captions! Those of us with just one Golden... Dudes, we're missing out!!!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> BOB: "Is it better to love or to be loved?"
> 
> TASH: "A mother's work is never done."


I love this photo!


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

These are really great - been enjoying them all day!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Synchronized Running*

BOB: "C'mon Tash... Play with me."

TASH: "Maybe. But you have to do everything that I do exactly the same. Hey, you're pretty good at this. Oh-oh... did you hear car keys jingle? Let's go find dad."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Monback*

TASH: "Okay, you have plenty of room. C'mon back." 

TASH: "Left side is clear."

_BOB: "Clear to the right."_

_BOB: "Where are we going?"_

TASH: "Who cares."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Don't Leave Us*

Can't believe that this time he's leaving without us. Look Pitiful.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Stuck Stick*

BOB: "Tash help me with this stick. Are you ready... pull hard on three."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Still Stuck*

TASH: "This isn't working. Let's try from the other side. Look, there's the problem."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Teamwork*

TASH: "Now pull really hard! I've got it!"

TASH: "Mine! Mine! Mine!"

_BOB: "Can't we share it? Remember, it's twice as much fun when you share."_

TASH: "This IS more fun."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Catch Me If You Can*

BOB: "Tag, you're it."
BOB: "Catch me if you can!"


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Love them all!! What sort of camera do you have??


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Stop It*

BOB: "Oh-oh you're killing me. Stop it. Uncle. I give up."

*MOM: What are you two doing?*

BNT: "Who? Us? Nothing."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Currently using a Nikon D-80. Really like it... 
Most of the time the lens is the 55-200... lets me get close without having to sneak up on the dogs. 
Will frequently just use the sports setting for fast shutter speeds and auto exposure.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Back To Playing*

TASH: "She's not watching any more... GO!"


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*When They Think No One Is Watching*

_BOB: "I think I got water in my ears"_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Okay.. I have to go to work for the rest of the day... and the dogs need their rest...*
*I'll be back after dinner.*


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope you made an album with these pictures and captions... not an internet album either. This reads like "The adventures of Bob-n-Tash" and really should be made into a physical album where your physical friends can pick it up and enjoy.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome pictures and funny captions! Looks like everyone is having a blast together. Makes me realize that Scout needs a BFF.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What wonderful pictures and captions..I had a blast reading and looking at your posts!! I cant wait for more!! LOL THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

BNT: "Well, you're finally home.... are you ready to play with us"


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Garden Hose*

_BOB: "How cool is this, I can fill the tank and get a free wash at the same time."_


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Just Wonderful! I Just Love Every Pic! From the Day Bbobb was hatched through the Future! Such Great Subjects! Smooches to them both, K?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*The Chase*

_BOB "Wasn't expecting that."_


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ) your very creative...great pics.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

This is such a wonderful thread! Thanks for posting! Your dogs are beautiful!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Noey said:


> : ) your very creative...great pics.


 
It's not me, really. It's the dogs. They telepathically send these messages to me... or maybe I'm channeling some dog spirit... whatever. If they weren't so .. Bobbish and Tashish I wouldn't have the photos or the comments that go with them.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pool Time*

TASH: "Have to get all the toys in one place. Get that ring, bring it over here. And bring me that tennis ball too."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*One Last Toy*

TASH: "Give it up. Have to have this too."

_BOB: "You have all the other toys. Can't I keep just one?"_

TASH: "Have to have it."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*A Day In The Life Of Mr. Piggy*

TASH: "Mine."

BOB: "Mine."

TASH: "Mine."

BOB: "Mine."

etcetera, etcetera, etcetera..............


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Burpo and Stinky Have A Late Night Philosphical Discussion*

TASH: "Bob do people dream? And if they dream, what do you think they dream about?"

_BOB: "Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz"_

TASH: "Bob, on GRF they were talking about knitting sweaters from dog hair."

_BOB: "Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz."_

TASH: "Bob, would you wear a sweater make out of people hair?"

_BOB: "Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz."_

TASH: "Bob, mom only has one or two more photos to post. What should we do for the big finale?"

_BOB: "ZZZZZZZZZZZ."_

TASH: "Bob?"


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bob-N-Tash Sing A Duet*

*Ladies and Gentlemen... by popular demand, an encore performance by Bob-N-Tash of their hit tune, "Peepholes". Our deepest apologies to those of you that are dawgie chat challenged. *

Peepholz. 
Peepwholes dat kneed dawgees
Dare da wookiest peepholez inda whirled.. 
We da dawgees… washing ober peepholes. 
Summertimes da peepholes cryd.
Den wee take dem owtsighed. 
Git dem aktin moor like dawgees den peepholes. 

Mummies end da Dahdees
R da berry spatial perpsunz.
Dare da berry bestest frendz da dawgz kin hab.
Day inbite u innda bed.
Rubber da belly. skritch u hed.
Klip da naylz. Gopher woks.
Gib u tois. End kiss da pause.
Hall ob diss bee Caws daze da wookiest peepwholz, end day no dat. 
Bow-wow-wow-wowrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Dares won perpsun. 
Mi berry spatial perpsum. 
Putz da pood in da bowl.
Praise chaste da bawl, dig da whole.
No moor hunger ore furst, 
cuz I hab da perpson da lubs DawgeeZ.
Mommy lubz dis dawgee
Cheese da best arrest mummy inda whirled
.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Encore Performance*

_BOB: "Please rate this thread."_

TASH: "Take a bow, Bob"

_BOB: "Right there with you Tash."_

TASH: "Do you think they liked it?"

_BOB: "They're smiling, and I can even hear some of them laughing._ 

TASH: "Say Goodnight, Bob"

_BOB: "Goodnight Bob."_

TASH: Lord give me patience.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a wonderful adventure of Tasha and Bob! I have really enjoyed reading all posts and looking on your photos.More tomorrow?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry, no more until I have some new images to post...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

can't wait for next ones.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> _BOB: "Please rate this thread."_
> 
> TASH: "Take a bow, Bob"
> 
> ...


 
Bravo, Bellisimo dawgies! I gibe u bot 10!!!!!!!!!!!
tell da mommie i no she habe more picures

Lub abd kizzes
Anty Nannysea


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> It's not me, really. It's the dogs. They telepathically send these messages to me... or I channeling some dog spirit... whatever. If they weren't so .. Bobbish and Tashish I wouldn't have the photos or the comments that go with them.


No really it's you with the dogs. Great connection. You should think about writing a children’s book. A little Photoshop work and you could turn these photos into illustrations. Serious...like someone mentioned "The Adventures of Bob-n-Tash." Very catchy! Once you have the kids books down, a line of toys and treats, maybe a movie...you guys would be set. : )

That’s what made the BOOK of Marley and me so good. He was a voice everyone could relate with for Marley. The movie did not translate the book as well.

I was happy to find more stories this morning. Your sitting on a potential dog biscuit goldmine. : )


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Cant wait for more pictures!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I love your stories! I knew I was in for something good from your Celebration of Opus thread...I love that one


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> *Ladies and Gentlemen... by popular demand, an encore performance by Bob-N-Tash of their hit tune, "Peepholes". Our deepest apologies to those of you that are dawgie chat challenged. *
> 
> Peepholz.
> Peepwholes dat kneed dawgees
> ...


OMG, Chris....I'm crying I'm laughing so hard. I swear I can hear you singing this in my head. This was one of my Dad's fav songs, so it already held a special place in my heart, now you trumped it....unbelievable.

This thread needs placed right under Opus' thread in your siggy please?
And then, you need to subscribe to 'Animoto' (just cause it makes it so easy)
and plug in all these pics to that soundtrack above. Just because it would be so very perfect....there, how's that for bossy?!?!?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Tears in your eyes? Well, yes, Bob's singing is a little painful to listen to ... but he means well. 

And yes, you are a little bossy... but only in the nicest most suppotive way possible. 

Looked at the Animoto site... very interesting.


----------

